# Feed medicated or not medicated? And should you vaccinate ?



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a pretty good size mixed flock but very much a beginner. I have my chickens ad pets and egg production, not for meat. The ages range from a couple of weeks to 4 months. Ive been feeding medicated to the baby chicks when I first get them which is a starter/grower. However I'm not sure when your supposed to take the off of that and when I do, are you supposed to give shots? I also put a little apple cider vinegar in the older chickens water, if that matters.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I stopped using medicated chick feed eons ago. It was too much of a challenge making sure everyone had the proper feed especially when my chicks were being raised in a complete family unit. Mom's, spare girls, and roosters. I had over 20 separate pens of birds.

My fix was to put everyone on a 20% feed. Calcium was offered on the side for the hens. Corrid was kept on hand in case there was an issue with cocci. I never needed to use it. More than likely because most of my peeps hatched in the coop.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's pretty much what I'm doing. I bought one 5 lb bag of baby food and the adults thought I put it out for them. So I'm just letting the mama feed them and I'm scattering the chick feed on the ground, non medicated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Perfect so the 4 month olds need to be taken off any medicated feed right away. But starter grower for everyone is fine until they lay and then move the laying hens to layer feed? Or just 20% for everyone and keep Corrid on hand?? Im heading to the feed store and wanted to make sure while their feed is low. I have some babies I just got from the feed store about a week ago that are Americaunas so I thought I could keep giving them medicated feed until they are out and switch the ones out in the big coop to 20% if that's what you all recommend???


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've always used medicated chick starter, then switched to regular layer feed right around 18-20 weeks old.
One time the medicated chick starter caused diarrhea in two chicks that were hatched by a broody. For those two chicks only, I switched to non-medicated chick starter and the diarrhea cleared up after a day or two.
As far as apple cider vinegar goes, I havnt used it for many years. Chickens have survived since the beginning of time without apple cider vinegar added in water. Besides, why change the PH of their guts when everything is normal?
I've never had my birds vaccinated for anything. The key is practicing strict biosecurity.
However I know a few chicken owners around here that vaccinate for fowl pox. It only prevents fowl pox but not the different strains such as canary pox, turkey pox etc. It is transmitted mostly by mosquitos and dry pox is not fatal and disappears on its own in time. Wet pox can cause death via starvation.
I had one flock infected with dry pox and it all cleared up in about 6 or 7 weeks.
I keep a bottle of liquid Corid 9.6% solution for cocci infection on hand just in case.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I find the biggest problem with medicated feed or anti cocci vaccines is that if they do get coccidiosis anyway, it can be overlooked in diagnosing because they are on medicated feed and should not get cocci.

When I have chicks, everyone gets chick feed if together, it's 18% protein. Plus calcium on the side. When they are all full grown, they all get all flock. 

I have some dry pox going on here, and the vaccine does very little. I vaccinate all for Marek's.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I use non med starter until 16 weeks.At 16 weeks I use half starter half layer mix to get a 2.5% calcium pre-lay ration.
At 18 weeks I use straight layer feed.High productive bird like ISA,Sex Link , Leghorns I use straight layer at 16 weeks.


----------

